# Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X]



## Geezer (Aug 21, 2019)

I have got this laptop with some hybrid:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x382417aa chip=0x16168086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 5500'
    class      = display
vgapci1@pci0:4:0:0:     class=0x038000 card=0x382417aa chip=0x68201002 rev=0x81 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X]'
    class      = display
```

Works well with scfb on the Intel.

When I install drm-fbsd12.0-kmod and xf86-video-amdgpu the Xorg -configure includes:

```
Section "Device" 
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "amdgpu"
        BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "scfb"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

And then X starts! 


```
8    1 0xffffffff833fa000   253e84 amdgpu.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff8364e000    76990 drm.ko
10    5 0xffffffff836c5000    104f0 linuxkpi.ko
11    4 0xffffffff836d6000    12f30 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
12    2 0xffffffff836e9000      6c0 debugfs.ko
13    1 0xffffffff836ea000     f2e1 ttm.ko
```
All these get loaded.

Everything seems good, except Xorg.0.log includes:

```
[   935.908] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:
        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver
[   935.908] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   935.908] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   935.909] (--) using VT number 9

[   935.919] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
[   935.919] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   935.919] scfb trace: probe start
[   935.919] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   935.919] scfb trace: probe done
[   935.919] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   935.919] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   935.919] (II) UnloadModule: "amdgpu"
```

Oh dear.

I am not sure if it is the Radeon 8890M that is not supported, or whether it is because it is a hybrid. So for the time being, I will use the scfb with software rendering.

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 21, 2019)

What about i915 and modesetting driver?


----------



## Geezer (Aug 21, 2019)

shkhln said:


> What about i915 and modesetting driver?



I915 was the only thing that worked on 11.2, and never really worked that well.

When 12 came out modesetting worked really well, at least on the Intel HD. And that continued to work until a few days ago! Not sure which update was to blame, but anyway, now the scfb does the trick. 

And now the desktop looks and feels good, fast responding and smooth video from software rendering. Just seems a bit of a waste having an AMD card and not being able to make use of it. Good thing I don't play games.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 21, 2019)

Geezer said:


> Just seems a bit of a waste having an AMD card and not being able to make use of it.



In theory it should be usable with PRIME offloading.


Geezer said:


> Good thing I don't play games.



Why bother then?


----------

